# Dell Foxconn Motherboard -- need help



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have an old Dell motherboard (Foxconn LS-36) which I want to install on an old computer. Basically this computer is used by mum to browse internet and stuff like that so she doesn't need anything powerful.

This specific motherboard unlike others doesn't have a place where I can put the cable of the power on button from my case. I also tried to turn on the motherboard with a clip like I do with other motherboards but I can't find from where.

Can someone tell me how can I turn it on. Please find attached a photo of the motherboard. Thanks!

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

more photos


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This pinout was accurate for some time for Dells . . 

Dell Dimension Front Panel Connector


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Model Dell is the board out of?
Is it a ATX, or BTX style board?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Old Rich said:


> This pinout was accurate for some time for Dells . .
> 
> Dell Dimension Front Panel Connector


what do you mean by this?

Yes it should be ATX. It is a pentium 4 motherboard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The pinout diagram tells you where the front panel connectors go.

Are you able to match up the rear I/O panel to the board?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

The pinout diagram is different from the connector on my board though. 

I think I will manage to fit the mainboard to the case in some way


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Th Mobo appears to be ATX to me but I can't see where the Front Panel Header is. 
Can you post a good clear pic of the header?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

There is written front panel next to this connector. I have just saw it hehe.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks like a floppy drive connector


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

that is what i thought but there is front panel written next to it.

then there is also this connector on the other side of the motherboard.
when i tried to turn it on from this connector, nothing happened.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the model number of the pc this board came out of . . ?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't know because I bought this from ebay a while ago so I have no idea. All I know is the model of the motherboard, i.e. Foxconn LS-36


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like one of the boards that use the front panel circuit boards like the xps400/9100.

Count them see if there are 34 pins there.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks a lot for your help. apparently that is the connector  but I have a problem. When a touch the connectors, the mobo seems like it is going to turn on but then it turns offf again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What CPU are you using, or did it come with the board?

Is the board mounted in the case or on the bench, if in the case pull it out and test on the bench, a lot of Dell boards are not standard form factor boards.
Bench Test


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

the processor came with the mobo, it is a pentium 4. i am testing on the bench. i really wish to make it working but dell seem to be very strange.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What ram are you using?

Is the heat sink the Dell unit or a after market? 
Socket 478 or 775?

Dell stuff is designed by Dell to fit their needs they were/are the last to use propitiatory designs.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

i am using 512mb corsair memory module pc 3200.

the heatsink came with the mobo so it should be dell.

it is socket 478


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Dell boards were always picky when it comes to ram, if it's generic DDR 400 it may ram.
Is there a speaker on the board?
If you remove the stick of ram does it beep when you try to boot?
After it shuts down due any of the 4 diagnostic lights on back edge of the board stay on?


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

yes there is an onboard speaker but there is no sound. basically whenever i touch the pins it takes a boost to start but turns off and doesn't start. 

None of the lights turn on. I haven't tried it without RAM to be honest. Let me try it out. Could it be cause of the RAM?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The way it's acting, I don't think is ram, incompatible ram normally starts and hangs post leaving a ram fault code on the diag lights.

Make sure you counting to the 10th row of pins from the correct direction.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

i am counting correctly for sure. i dont have an idea why it is doing this fault. any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the heat sink was removed from the CPU and new thermal paste was not applied the CPU can heat up in seconds, Also the board is from the vintage when Dell had a big issue with capacitors failing check the caps for any signs of domed tops, leakage, missing cans> Check the Capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, domed tops, missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

All capacitors seem to be ok but I gave up now!


----------



## jjl09 (May 11, 2011)

I have the same model of board foxconn ls-36 but it's a socket 775, i also am trying to start it by shorting the pins, i just want to check that i only need to short pins 19 and 20 with a clip is that correct, thanks for any help.

And as for your problem about it turning off maybe you need to actually jumper the pins, maybe you are shorting the pins then taking the clip off like you would in a standard atx mobo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you don't jumper the pins, LS36 is Foxconn's designation for contract built Dell boards not a model number.

Should be pins 19 and 20 but that's info cleaned from trail and error Dell does not publish any pinouts for the board or case.


----------



## jjl09 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for reply. I see about ls36 then, it's model nos, cn-0n4846-13740-47u-ooun it's from a GX280 so i believe. 

Well i just tried to short 19 + 20 but nothing, there is one solid amber LED that comes on when i switch power on which from what i can find out is the right colour. I have my own stick of generic DDR2 and a Pentium 4D and my own cheap 500W PSU but nothing when i try to jump it. If i take out the stick of ram and jump then no beeps, so it's seems either the PSU or CPU or board itself. I think you are correct with 19 + 20. From a bit of googling it's seems dell boards maybe picky about the PSU it uses even though the LED is coming on?? Aprreciate any help, nobody seems specialised with this apart from yourself that i can find.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not so the PSU after the Pentium III days(Not counting the XPS models), but very picky about ram, but it should still beep with out any installed.

They are also picky about CPU's the Dell Bios won't support any CPU Dell didn't intend to use on the board so if the FSB is 800 and the board was for a 533 it probably won't work.
The GX260/280's are also well known for Capacitor issues> Check the Capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage, domed tops, missing cans.> Badcaps.net - How To Identify

Are you setting this up outside the case on the bench?
Most of these boards do not fair well in a retail case.


----------



## csi (Jun 20, 2011)

got the same board of ebay thanks for the info on the pins iwill give it a try.


----------

